# C6 Gunner Helmet Cam Video



## tomahawk6 (11 Apr 2012)

Pretty good footage.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=it1_cTlJCkc


----------



## daftandbarmy (11 Apr 2012)

Nice to see a 40-50 year old weapon still being deployed. Too bad we don't have any of those fancy schmancy M240s the US is issued with!


----------



## VIChris (21 Apr 2012)

The video is private, and cannot be viewed?


----------



## tomahawk6 (22 Apr 2012)

It was viewable when it was posted.Maybe the person got in trouble and had to pull it from public view.


----------



## tomahawk6 (22 Apr 2012)

Substitute videos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vRACo9Tz3A

http://item.liveleak.com/2/browse?q=canadian+helmet+cam


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Apr 2012)

What ever happened to those vidoes called 'The Real OP'. The extreme boredom was more like the reality of guerilla warfare.  ;D


----------

